# kostenlose Entwicklungsumgebung gesucht



## taotao (16. Jul 2006)

Hallo,
ich brauche eine kostenlose Entwicklungsumgebung für Java-Programme, in der man auch Servlets erstellen kann.
Ich muß mich aber teilweise in Java wieder einarbeiten  :### und Servlets kann ich noch nicht.
Ich bräuchte eine gute Entwicklungsumgebung mit Intelisens(oder wie das auch immer heißt) wenns geht, vieleicht eine mit einer eingebauten Hilfe, wo man dann nach Befehlen und Klassen suchen kann.
Was für Quellen für könnt Ihr mir als wieder Anfänger empfehlen?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## AlArenal (16. Jul 2006)

Eclipse,
Netbeans, 
...


----------



## byte (16. Jul 2006)

http://www.eclipse.org/webtools/


----------



## foobar (16. Jul 2006)

> Intelisens


Hab ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Jul 2006)

Es gibt zur Frage "Welche IDE..." eine Fülle von Beiträgen in diesen Forum.
Auch ein Blick in die JLiB - Java Link Base wird hier nicht schaden.

Auf weitere Postings mit Links oder Vorschlägen werde ich mit Schließen reagieren.


----------



## DP (16. Jul 2006)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auf weitere Postings mit Links oder Vorschlägen werde ich mit Schließen reagieren.



also müssen wir mit ot weitermachen :lol:


----------



## taotao (16. Jul 2006)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
Darf ich noch fragen welches IDE (Eclipse oder Netbeans) mehr für Servlets geeignet ist?
 
Hab nur Volumentarif und bevor ich das falsche downloade.  :meld:
Achja, ich habe gelsen das Eclipse sehr viele Plugins hat und dadurch sehr unübersichtlich für Anfänger ist, stimmt das?


----------



## foobar (16. Jul 2006)

> Achja, ich habe gelsen das Eclipse sehr viele Plugins hat und dadurch sehr unübersichtlich für Anfänger ist, stimmt das?


Das ist rein subjektiv. Das ist genauso wie wenn du fragst: Wer baut die besseren Autos Ford oder Audi? Jeder Jeck ist anders;-)


----------



## byte (16. Jul 2006)

Eclipse ist eine sehr mächtige Anwendung, das stimmt. Anfänger werden zunächst Schwierigkeiten haben, sich zurecht zu finden. Ich denke, das wird bei Netbeans nicht umbedingt anders sein. Generell würde ich als absoluter Java Anfänger nicht sofort zu solchen IDEs greifen. Da tuts auch erstmal ein kleiner Editor, um die Basics zu erlernen.

Servlets sind erstmal nichts anderes als ne normale Java Klasse. Dafür braucht es also keine spezielle IDE. Wenn es dann jedoch darum geht, Servlets auch zu deployen bzw. den Webserver, der diese Servlets ausführt, auch über die IDE zu steuern, dann ist eine IDE unabdingbar. Eclipse hat per se keine Zusatzfunktionalität für den Webkram (J2EE). Webtools ist ein Plugin, aber es gibt unter dem o.g. Link auch einen All-In-One Download (Eclipse 3.1.2 inkl. Webtools, 180 MB).


----------



## taotao (16. Jul 2006)

Danke nochmal,
ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen das meine Java Programme auch auf mobilen Endgeräten laufen soll.  :cry:


----------



## foobar (16. Jul 2006)

@taotao Na da hast du dir ja einiges vorgenommen. Lern doch erstmal die Basics (J2SE) bevor du dich mit fortgeschrittenen Techniken auseinander setzt.


----------



## taotao (16. Jul 2006)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @taotao Na da hast du dir ja einiges vorgenommen.


Nicht ich, sondern die Firma wo ich bald ein Praktikum machen darf.  :lol:


----------



## AlArenal (16. Jul 2006)

taotao hat gesagt.:
			
		

> foobar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre es icht sinnvoller die Umgebung zu übernehmen, die dort im Einsatz ist?


----------



## taotao (16. Jul 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> taotao hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicher, aber ich kenn die Umgebung von denen noch nicht.(Sind auch nicht anwesend)
Bis dahin muß ich bissen was schaffen.  :###


----------



## bronks (17. Jul 2006)

taotao hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Volumentarif ...


Wennst in Deinem Profil eintragen würdest, wo Du wohnst, dann könnte sich evtl. jemand finden, der Dir etwas zeigen oder dir den Download ersparen kann.


----------

